# What to do with fresh cranberries ?



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

I am not a fan or cranberry sauce. Today I got a deal.
I came home with several bags of fresh cranberries.
I can either dry them or thinking maybe make a jam.
What would you make with them ?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

My wife makes a delicious cranberry pie.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

Pie sounds good  Recipe ?

Note to self....turn bag over and look at the back.
5 recipes. The cranberry nut bread sounds interesting.

These are 2 pound bags. Ocean Spray brand.


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

Cranberry orange nut bread


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

ladytoysdream said:


> Pie sounds good  Recipe ?
> 
> Note to self....turn bag over and look at the back.
> 5 recipes. The cranberry nut bread sounds interesting.
> ...


*Cranberry Pie Recipe*
3 ½ cups Cranberries, chopped
1 ½ cups Sugar
1 ½ T Flour
¼ tsp Salt
3 T Water
3 T Melted butter
1 (9-inch) Prepared pie crust and 1 crust for top

Prebake crust for 5 minutes in 350º oven – pierce bottom. Mix all ingredients, add into crust. Top with crust, vent. Bake at 450º for 10 minutes, reduce heat and bake at 350º for 40 more minutes.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*PECAN CRANBERRY JELLO SALAD*

Ingredients For the Jello Layer 1 ⅓ c water 
⅔ c 100% cranberry juice concentrate,
thawed 
½ c sugar 
12 oz cranberries (fresh or frozen, thawed) 
3 Tbsp unflavored gelatin (3 pkgs) 
½ c cold water 
1 can (10 oz) crushed pineapples, with juice 
3 c red grapes, halved
1 ½ c pecans, coarsely chopped For the Topping 
1 ½ c heavy whipping cream
1 pkg (8 oz) cream cheese (1/3 fat works well), softened to room temperature 
½ c powdered sugar
1 c mini marshmallows 

Instructions For the Jello In a medium saucepan, 
mix 1 1/3 c water, the cranberry juice concentrate, and sugar. 
Add the cranberries and bring the mixture to a boil. Reduce the heat to medium low and simmer until the cranberries have all popped open, 3-5 min. While the cranberries are simmering, in a small bowl, sprinkle the gelatin over ½ c cold water. Let it stand to bloom, or soften, for 5 minutes. Scoop the softened gelatin to the hot cranberry mixture. Stir to mix well. Remove the saucepan from the heat and mix in the crushed pineapple (with juices), halved grapes, and chopped pecans. Pour mixture into a 9x13 baking dish. Refrigerate for 2 hours, or until mixture has set. For the Topping In a large, chilled bowl, beat the heavy cream with an electric mixer fitted with whipping beaters, until soft peaks form. Set aside. In a medium bowl, beat the softened cream cheese with the powdered sugar, until light and fluffy. Scoop the whipped cream cheese into the bowl with the whipped cream. Continue beating until the mixture holds stiff peaks. Add marshmallows and fold them in with a rubber spatula, until evenly distributed. Spread the topping evenly over the set cranberry mixture. Return the salad to the refrigerator and chill at least 1 hour before serving. Recipe Notes *If you would like, substitute 2 cups of already sweetened whipped cream for the heavy cream and powdered sugar in the topping. Simply whip the cream cheese until fluffy and then add it to the whipped cream along with the marshmallows.

We pick our own cranberries from our UP Mi property cranberry swamp. They are big juicy and very tart.

 Al


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

Wine or mead, depending on how much cranberries you bought.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

5 bags,2 pounds each. I have 1 in the freezer. One in the house frig. And three in
the frig in the garage which is running very cold. So 10 pounds.

Thinking of putting them in the freezer till I can brainstorm what I want to do
with them. I just been busy lately and things with priority have to get done first.


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

ladytoysdream said:


> 5 bags,2 pounds each. I have 1 in the freezer. One in the house frig. And three in
> the frig in the garage which is running very cold. So 10 pounds.
> 
> Thinking of putting them in the freezer till I can brainstorm what I want to do
> with them. I just been busy lately and things with priority have to get done first.


The freezer is a good spot until you figure out what you want to do with them.

And excellent for wine/Mead making. Freezing helps break them down better. Just thaw properly when/if you decide to go that route.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

Cranberries freeze beautifully. I've kept them in the freezer for six months or more without a problem.

I made this cranberry orange marmalade when I had too many cranberries. It takes three cups of berries for six 8oz jars of jam. I like it on a bagel spread with cream cheese. According to those who have also tasted it, I should get moving and make more while oranges are in season around here. A double batch this time 
http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2011/11/cranberry-orange-jam-with-crystallized-ginger-recipe.html


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Cranberry banana muffins,to die for


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

I am currently making cranberry liqueur:
Wash a bag of cranberries and put them into a half gallon jar with enough Everclear to cover them. Leave them in a dark, cool, dry place for up to 2 months. Strain the liquor from the fruit. Make a heavy syrup with a cup of sugar and half a cup of water. Let this cool then add to the strained liquor (it will turn cloudy, don't worry) top up your jar with more Everclear. Let this sit for several months to mature and lose the raw liquor taste. You may have to adjust the sugar amount to your own tastes. 

I do this with orange, lime and lemon rinds in high-proof vodka, too, though I add no sugar syrup to them, just let them absorb the citrus flavors


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

@Nsoitgoes I might have to try that cranberry liqueur recipe. 

We make a lot of fruit liqueurs, but all I do is use a half bottle of vodka or brandy, add 1 cup sugar (shake until dissolved), and then fill the rest of the bottle with fruit. Let it cure for a month or so in a cool, dark location. 

I've used cherries, diced peaches, raspberries, chokecherries, and blackberries. I especially like the peach brandy and the blackberry brandy. We eat the leftover fruit on ice cream.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

That sounds a lot more efficient, CF. I have never tried just shaking the sugar in the alcohol to dissolve it. My recipe is one I was given maybe 25 years ago, so I just went with it.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Nsoitgoes said:


> That sounds a lot more efficient, CF. I have never tried just shaking the sugar in the alcohol to dissolve it. My recipe is one I was given maybe 25 years ago, so I just went with it.


I've been using my recipe for probably 25 years, too. It's really easy and everyone likes it. If I were to use it with cranberries, I'd be tempted to crush the berries a bit first. I do crush the chokecherries.


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

Cranberry Jalapeno Relish

In a food processor bowl, dump in the cranberries, a couple of jalapenos, a bunch of cilantro, the juice of 1 or 2 limes, a bit of cumin, a pinch of salt, and maybe some sugar. Pulse until finely chopped. Good with any chicken dish.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the ideas 

Going to start with a muffin recipe I found today


----------



## crazydave (Feb 14, 2015)

I like to keep some in the freezer for summertime snacking. Just pop 1 or 2 in your mouth when hot and exhausted. Bam, instant refreshment !!


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

I like cranberry quick bread, but I also throw them into an apple crisp.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

alleyyooper said:


> * JELLO SALAD*


Jello and Salad are never two words that belong together.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

mnn2501 said:


> Jello and Salad are never two words that belong together.


You really are from Minnesota!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Cabin Fever said:


> You really are from Minnesota!


I am, born and raised, and then got the heck out of there.


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

Nsoitgoes said:


> I am currently making cranberry liqueur:
> Wash a bag of cranberries and put them into a half gallon jar with enough Everclear to cover them. Leave them in a dark, cool, dry place for up to 2 months. Strain the liquor from the fruit. Make a heavy syrup with a cup of sugar and half a cup of water. Let this cool then add to the strained liquor (it will turn cloudy, don't worry) top up your jar with more Everclear. Let this sit for several months to mature and lose the raw liquor taste. You may have to adjust the sugar amount to your own tastes.
> 
> I do this with orange, lime and lemon rinds in high-proof vodka, too, though I add no sugar syrup to them, just let them absorb the citrus flavors


I don't think I can get everclear here? Would a 40%abv vodka be sufficient?


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

HeavyHauler said:


> I don't think I can get everclear here? Would a 40%abv vodka be sufficient?


I honestly don't know. If it is made as Cabin Fever suggested with just added fruit and sugar and no water dilution I don't see why not. The reason (I think) the recipe I was given requires the Everclear is that it is 95% abv, but calls for a water/sugar syrup which essentially dilutes the alcohol content. I am sure there is a minimum alcohol requirement to prevent mold or bacterial contamination.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Nsoitgoes said:


> I honestly don't know. If it is made as Cabin Fever suggested with just added fruit and sugar and no water dilution I don't see why not. The reason (I think) the recipe I was given requires the Everclear is that it is 95% abv, but calls for a water/sugar syrup which essentially dilutes the alcohol content. I am sure there is a minimum alcohol requirement to prevent mold or bacterial contamination.


@Nsoitgoes is correct about my recipe. It uses 40%abv (80 proof) vodka or brandy. I have some that has to be close to 5 years old and is still wonderful.


----------



## crazydave (Feb 14, 2015)

Cabin Fever said:


> @Nsoitgoes I might have to try that cranberry liqueur recipe.
> 
> We make a lot of fruit liqueurs, but all I do is use a half bottle of vodka or brandy, add 1 cup sugar (shake until dissolved), and then fill the rest of the bottle with fruit. Let it cure for a month or so in a cool, dark location.
> 
> I've used cherries, diced peaches, raspberries, chokecherries, and blackberries. I especially like the peach brandy and the blackberry brandy. We eat the leftover fruit on ice cream.


C.F. - How would you go about it using canned fruit in heavy syrup ? Thanks


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

crazydave said:


> C.F. - How would you go about it using canned fruit in heavy syrup ? Thanks


Never tried canned fruit. I suppose I would experiment by (1) draining the fruit and (2) adding less sugar. Or, perhaps, adding no sugar and add the entire contents of the canned fruit to the 1/2 bottle of vodka or brandy. 

If you're not going to use fresh fruit, I think you might be better off using frozen.


----------



## crazydave (Feb 14, 2015)

Cabin Fever said:


> Never tried canned fruit. I suppose I would experiment by (1) draining the fruit and (2) adding less sugar. Or, perhaps, adding no sugar and add the entire contents of the canned fruit to the 1/2 bottle of vodka or brandy.
> 
> If you're not going to use fresh fruit, I think you might be better off using frozen.


Thank you for the reply. I was just trying to think of a way to use up some surplus canned goods, trying to keep stock somewhat updated !! I'm gonna try it.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

crazydave said:


> Thank you for the reply. I was just trying to think of a way to use up some surplus canned goods, trying to keep stock somewhat updated !! I'm gonna try it.


There's no harm in trying. Worst that could happen is you'd have a potent topping for ice cream. The only thing I have done that is remotely like that was several - at least 7 or 8 - years ago when my son drank over half the syrup from a large jar of maraschino cherries. I topped the jar up with brandy (that taught him a lesson!). I used some of those cherries not long ago as part of a bread pudding and they were delicious. I did taste the juice. That was pretty darn good, too. I would probably try out just a small quantity remembering that the alcohol and the fruit need quite a time to meld their flavors together. The recipe I have calls for letting the finished liqueur mature for at least 6 months.


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

I traveled recently, and when checking into the hotel, the concierge desk had complementary cookies. I'm not very into sweets or baked goods, but those things were delicious! They had macadamia nuts, white chocolate chips, and cranberries. I don't have a recipe, but plan to improvise soon.


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

Cabin Fever said:


> @Nsoitgoes is correct about my recipe. It uses 40%abv (80 proof) vodka or brandy. I have some that has to be close to 5 years old and is still wonderful.


Well 40% vodka and brandy I can get! Excellent!


----------



## amwitched (Feb 14, 2004)

tlrnnp67 said:


> Cranberry Jalapeno Relish
> 
> In a food processor bowl, dump in the cranberries, a couple of jalapenos, a bunch of cilantro, the juice of 1 or 2 limes, a bit of cumin, a pinch of salt, and maybe some sugar. Pulse until finely chopped. Good with any chicken dish.


I would be a great "salsa" dip for tortilla chips too!! We had something like that at a restaurant up near Fort Worth several years ago.


----------



## amwitched (Feb 14, 2004)

tlrnnp67 said:


> I traveled recently, and when checking into the hotel, the concierge desk had complementary cookies. I'm not very into sweets or baked goods, but those things were delicious! They had macadamia nuts, white chocolate chips, and cranberries. I don't have a recipe, but plan to improvise soon.


I have a recipe for Cranberry White Chocolate chips that I make every Christmas. I have been adding a 1/2 cup of diced ginger that really make the recipe pop.


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

amwitched said:


> I have a recipe for Cranberry White Chocolate chips that I make every Christmas. I have been adding a 1/2 cup of diced ginger that really make the recipe pop.


Would you mind sharing your recipe? Sounds wonderful.


----------

